# Winter Wahoo Championship 2017!!!



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Dear Friends,

The Freeport Marina has partnered up with the original TBC, to bring to you a fun winter wahoo tournament for everyone on the Texas coast. With much pleasure, we announce the Winter Wahoo Championship (WWC)!

As with the previous tournaments we have hosted, it's designed by fishermen for fishermen. And in typical fashion, we aren't afraid to try something new.

We know teams don't want to fish tournaments without money in the pot! *So, for the WWC, we are guaranteeing AT LEAST 15 entries, or we don't have a tournament.*

What does that mean? The wahoo pot will be $1,500. If we get at least 15 boats, we will have $22,500 up for grabs. 100% will be paid out. If we do NOT get 15 boats, everyone who entered will get a full refund and we'll try again next year. We don't think that will happen. Please get your entries in ASAP.
â€¢	$100 entry fee
â€¢	$1500 Wahoo pot (will pay two places, heaviest three fish)
â€¢	OPTIONAL $500 tuna pot (will pay two places, single largest fish)
â€¢	Jan 2 to March 31
â€¢	*ALL ENTRIES MUST BE RECIEVED BY DEC 23rd*
â€¢	This is a BOAT tournament, not individual participants
â€¢	Weigh in at any certified scale by boat (winner will 100% be polygraphed) 
LINK TO REGISTER http://events.r20.constantcontact.com

More info and details to come, but please start entering soon so we can hit the 15 boat minimum and then focus on blowing that out.

We look forward to kicking off this new tournament!

Sincerely,
WWC Staff


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Corrected Link*

Here's a link that works!http://events.r20.constantcontact.com/register/eventReg?oeidk=a07edhhd6j66535e9b3&oseq=&c=&ch=


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

In!


----------



## lilmoose469 (Aug 10, 2016)

If I weren't a CPA, I'd be all in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Slightly Dangerous is in. Now I need a crew.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*The Rules!*

Tournament Rules 

*Entry Fee:* $100. Must be received by Dec 23rd. Minimum of 15 entries is required or the tournament will be cancelled and all money refunded.

This tournament is a BOAT entry. The registered boat must land and weigh the fish to qualify. Any number of people may fish on the boat. There will be no boat substitutions allowed.

*Mandatory Wahoo Pot:* $1,500 (heaviest three fish during the length of the tournament). Pays 1st and 2nd.

*Optional Tuna Pot:* $500 (heaviest single fish). Pays 1st and 2nd.

*Weigh in Process:* participants may weigh their fish at any certified scale at any Texas port. All participants must weigh-in by *BOAT*. The following must be STRICTLY adhered to, or the fish will be disqualified: 1) Picture of the fish AND the scale in one shot with time and date stamp 2) Signed affidavit by angler AND weigh master 3) Affidavit must be returned via email to tournament committee within 7 calander days of weigh in, and before the end of the tournament.

*Departure/Return:* participants may depart from any port in Texas, and must return to a port in Texas.

*Fishing Times:* Fishing begins Monday, January 2nd at 12am (midnight). Fishing ends Friday, March 31st at 12:59 pm.

*Rules:* Jungle Rules. All fish MUST be caught on a conventional rod and reel and boated by hand or gaff. Ie. No harpoons or electric reels. No shooting, explosives, entangling devices, nets, longlines or other non-sporting devices may be used. Fish must be weighed in edible condition. This rule will be strictly enforced. Remember to take plenty of ice and insulated fish bags. Boats may not pool catches nor transfer ANY catches from on boat to another. All fish must remain in the weigh masterâ€™s possession until the end of the tournament or until released by weigh master. Boats weighing fish will be responsible for those fish after weigh- in. No mutilated or frozen fish will be accepted. A boat may fish as many lines as desired. All fish must be caught in accordance with State and Federal Laws.

*Tie Breaker:* Highest weight determines the winner(s). In the case of a tie, earliest date of catch wins.

*Protests:* The only situation where a protest will be considered is in regards to a violation of the tournament rules. All protests should be substantial in nature, include documented evidence and must be submitted to a Tournament Director, in writing, before April 8th, 2017. A $500 cash deposit must be included with the protest. The deposit will be returned only if the protest is upheld. The Tournament Committee will resolve all disputes and their decision is final.

* Polygraph:* All participants (including captain, crew or guest) agree to submit to a polygraph test when requested by the Tournament Committee. Failure to submit to such an exam will result in the disqualification of the boat, at the discretion of the Tournament Committee. Winning boat WILL be polygraphed.

*Wahoo and Yellowfin Tuna:* These species must be of state and federal size limits to qualify for this tournament. Smaller fish will be disqualified.

*Pay Scale:*

1st place 65%

2nd place 35%

*All members of a team (on the boat) that are required by the state of Texas to have a valid fishing license must do so. All boats must have a current HMS Angling permit*
http://hmspermits.noaa.gov/PermitList.asp


----------



## Front Runner (Apr 3, 2009)

I think we will jump in!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Front Runner said:


> I think we will jump in!


Should be fun.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Who's In?*

Thanksgiving has come and gone, and now the entries are rolling in. Welcome BAD INTENTIONS to the Winter Wahoo Championship 2017.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome FireWater to the WWC. FireWater is a new LOADED 42 Yellowfin. Gotta love that Seakeeper Inc. gyro


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome Screamin' Nuts to the Winter Wahoo Championship!!! They are the second 42 by Yellowfin to enter. Get the bibs and boots ready!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome TheRodFather to Winter Wahoo Championship 2017! These guys are the current state record holder at a MASSIVE 142 pounds!!! ðŸ˜³Better bring your A game to this year's WWC!!!


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Are 4 engines a requirement for this tournament?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

blaze 'em said:


> Are 4 engines a requirement for this tournament?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Nope :smile: You can fish from anything you want, including a kayak. We just ask that you keep safety in mind and be prepared to be cold!


----------



## Jaker_cc (Apr 11, 2013)

I'll crew for anyone that needs a hole filled. I can pay my part and bring my gear, don't want to be cut in or anything, I just want to be on the water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Rule clarifications*

We've had two questions regarding the rules. Here are the clarifications.

Question 1: Our certified weigh station isn't accessible by boat, can we drive our fish to the weigh station in a vehicle?

Answer: If your certified weigh station isn't accessible by boat (for instance a certified weigh station at a tackle store), you may transport your fish by vehicle directly to the weigh station.

Question 2: Is the weigh-master required to keep our fish until the end of the tournament?

Answer: No.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Chase This has joined the Winter Wahoo Championship fleet. They will be competing in a 43 by Cabo Yachts.


----------



## Jaker_cc (Apr 11, 2013)

What's the boat count up to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Empty Pocket (May 21, 2004)

*Boat count*

So anymore boats signed up for tournament over the weekend?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Empty Pocket said:


> So anymore boats signed up for tournament over the weekend?


Sitting at 6. We have a ways to go. Hopefully everyone is procrastinating. It will be unfortunate if we can't make this happen.

No risk to signing up. If the tournament doesn't get 15, everyone gets their money back.


----------



## Front Runner (Apr 3, 2009)

Our money will be in this weekend! I hope we can get 15 boats!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome Reelin' N Dealin' to the party!!! These guys catch big Wahoo year after year!!! This is going to be fun!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I sure do hope y'all get enough boats to do this. If I'm reading this right it only costs $100 to enter a boat? If so I'll enter my boat but prolly won't have time to wet a line.


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

I believe minimum to enter would be $1,600. With the optional Tuna pot would be $2,100.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you. I see that now after re-reading it. That's a bit too much when I won't be participating.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Reminder: Last week to enter! All entries must be received by this Friday.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Who's In!
Two more days to sign up.
Two boats signed up today!
Welcome Retired Hooker II!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome team Wet Dream!!! Another beautiful Yellowfin. Just two days left! We need a few more teams to jump in the fun!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Pescado Loco is in!!!!! Who's next?!?


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Wahoo!*

Pesca Mas is in!!! The field is growing!!! Last day, everyone.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

eFishin'Sea had joined in on the fun!!! The money is pilling up!!! Who's next???


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

'Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the house
Not a creature was stirring, except everyone who entered the Winter Wahoo Championship;
The stockings were hung by the chimney with care
In hopes that huge wahoo would soon be theirs;

The crews were nestled all snug in their beds,
While visions of state records danced in their heads;


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

And Brandon in his Cabo 
Because he is the Capt.
Had just settled down after a long northerly cold snap

When out in Mother Gulf there rose such a clatter 
They rose from their helms to see their reels clatter

Away to their rods they flew like a flash 
Put over their rudders 
And threw out the gaff


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Touche! Who has the next verse?


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Add Texas Bluewater Mafia to the already impressive list of boats!!!! Anyone looking for custom printed sportfishing tshirts, caps, cups, koozies, etc., look up Texas Bluewater Promos. These guys are awesome!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Sweet!*

Another Yellowfin joins the WWC. This time it's the sexy Prima Donna!!! This is going to be fun!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

The moon on the breast of the incredibly smooth seas,
Gave luster to the huge Wahoo swimming below.
When what to our wondering eyes did appear,
The Grand-daddy of all Silver bullets, and his kin very near.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Let the games begin!*

Welcome to the Winter Wahoo Championship!

Bad Intentions
Firewater
Chase This!
Screamin Nuts
Rodfather
Wet Dream
Retired Hooker II
Pesca Mas
Pescado Loco
Prima Donna
Reelin N Dealin
eFishin'Sea
Easy Fix
Texas Bluewater Mafia
Turnin'2 Da Right

Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

We closed out the Winter Wahoo Championship registration with a bang! Welcome the beautiful 54 Viking Turnin 2 Da Right!!! Merry Christmas, everyone!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Hmmmm, it's looking good (don't want to jinx it), get ready, get set and GO!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Here they come!*

Easy Fix with a MONSTER for the Winter Wahoo Championship! 93.5#!!! Congrats, guys and girl.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*And another One!*

Chase This with a couple of pigs to boost their numbers for the Winter Wahoo Championship!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Next Up? Bluewater Mafia!*

We have more coming in...... wait for it!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*WWC Current Leaderboard!*

Here it is!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Here's Bluewater Mafia... On the board!*

Texas Bluewater Mafia and Texas Bluewater Promotions had a great trip and stacked some wahoo!!! Well done, guys.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Boom!


----------



## Homewrecker (May 3, 2009)

Not sure if it just me, but I can't see the new leaderboard??


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Me neither (can't see leaderboard). Awesome catches folks!!!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Hmmm, I checked on two computers and can it the board.

But for ya'll that can't.....

Fish 1 Fish 2 Fish 3 Total
Easy Fix 41.5 54.7 93.5 189.7
Reelin N Dealin 70.4 56.4 55.4 182.2
Rod Father 60.9 46.4 73.9 181.2
Chase This! 68.0 53.4 51.6 173.0
Bluewater Mafia 25.0 42.0 37.0 104.0
Bad Intentions 43.0 26.0 0 69.0
Wet Dream 65.3 0 0 65.3


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

eFishinSea is on the board!!! Congrats, guys.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

how often do results get posted ???

its been quite a while since the last fishable window..


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

We post up everytime we get fish weighed in. We do have one more boat that weighed in last week. Brandon should have the info shortly but I understand that the current standings didn't change.

As of today.... Easy Fix, Reelin N Dealin, Rod Father and Chase This! are in the lead but its a close one.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

KevinA said:


> how often do results get posted ???
> 
> its been quite a while since the last fishable window..


You're still in last place.


----------



## Empty Pocket (May 21, 2004)

:brew:


Chase This! said:


> You're still in last place.


Well then that sums it up!!....Thanks for the update!!!


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

you are wrong. 

We weighed fish 7-8 days ago and just curious where we stand..


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

KevinA said:


> you are wrong.
> 
> We weighed fish 7-8 days ago and just curious where we stand..


What boat?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Current results per all forms turned in as of 4:00pm 3/4/2017.


----------



## Empty Pocket (May 21, 2004)

*Well Then......*



Chase This! said:


> You're still in last place.


Guess your not in Last Place After All??..


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Boom !!

moving on up..


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Reelin N Dealin just shook up the leader board. Stay tuned for details!!!


----------



## JonWayne (Jan 7, 2011)

Chase This! said:


> Reelin N Dealin just shook up the leader board. Stay tuned for details!!!


Someone's about to be over the 200lb mark for tournament

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Updated standings. Several boats still in the running, but Reelin N Dealin with a nice lead.

This has been a lot of fun. Ended up with $22,500 in the wahoo pot! Those that didn't make it this year, we hope you can join us next time. Bibs, bragging and bonus money!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Update: Bad Intentions is the current Tuna leader with a 45# Yellowfin (as of 10:30pm, Sunday, March 12).


----------



## Boat 2 (Sep 22, 2016)

Any new updates. I know the Rod Father left out Saturday night. Not sure if they are back yet.


----------



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Knew I shoulda entered...


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice fish ^^^^ but you'll need to 2 more of those pigs to play


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Boat 2 said:


> Any new updates. I know the Rod Father left out Saturday night. Not sure if they are back yet.


Fish caught, but no changes to leader board.


----------



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

WestEnd1 said:


> Nice fish ^^^^ but you'll need to 2 more of those pigs to play


That 101# brought my top 3 of 2017 to 237#... not enough, or is that not how game is played... does it have to be top 3 from one trip?

James


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

dolphinslayer1 said:


> That 101# brought my top 3 of 2017 to 237#... not enough, or is that not how game is played... does it have to be top 3 from one trip?
> 
> James


Top three over all. I don't think the rules mentioned head boats. They will next year. LoL


----------



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Top three over all. I don't think the rules mentioned head boats. They will next year. LoL


Lol haters!... like us headboard captains can afford 2100$ in December... you are safe! Lol woulda smashed yft jackpot too...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Updated standings.


----------



## bigrome12 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey Brandon, what about the yellowfin pot?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

bigrome12 said:


> Hey Brandon, what about the yellowfin pot?


Sorry. It was posted on FB.

Bad Intentions has the pot right now with a 45# Yellowfin.


----------



## Homewrecker (May 3, 2009)

Looks like one possible day to get out, and it is the last day of the tournament. Good luck boys! Catch em up!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Game over! 
Congrats to Reelin' N Dealin'! They had an incredible year, stacking up 76 wahoo in four trips!!!
Second place Wahoo goes to Easy Fix.
First place tuna goes to Bad Intentions! They also get the hard luck award with a disqualifying wahoo bit in half, and the half still weighed 75 pounds! ðŸ˜³
Congrats to all the teams who weighed fish this year. It was very hit or miss. And thanks to everyone who entered. See y'all again this December!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats to the winners. I have enjoyed watchin this thread.


----------



## Homewrecker (May 3, 2009)

Thanks to Freeport Marina and Brandon for getting this together. It was fun.


----------

